# What is the best aio and its treatment?



## pipo631 (Nov 27, 2010)

So it for you which is the best aio and his later treatment. Since I am in the habit of looking for an aio with filaments and abrasives to conceal still more swirls which there are of this type companions?




Thx!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AIO's always seem to suck in an area, and be great in others. Take SRP. Cleans great, fills great, looks average, and the chalk in it will stain any plastic and rubber trim you accidently touch with it. 

Poli-seal is one AIO I really liked. Cleans great, looks great, offers great protection by itself, but doesn't fill. 

Since you always top an AIO, I skip these completely and just go with cleaner glazes and pre-wax cleaners. Much more effective and better results! Prima Amigo is one of my favourites, it cleans great, fills great, but most importantly, looks great. P21S/R222 Cleanser is much the same, but oil based - great for waxes. 

Auto Finnesse triple (AIO) seems to be flavor of the month right now, so you could try that.


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

honest answer is none. all in one means it doesn't do any one thing well. they have less cut than polish and only protect for a month...maybe two months if graged. for me it was a waste of money. I have a mobile detailing and I rarely use xmt 360. on some paints it does well. I wouldn't waste time with fillers or things with such little cut as aio. if you want lasting results then you need to correct the paint and wax it.

If you want an all in one just use a polish like megs 205 and follow up wth a wax. It will only take an extra 10-15min to spread the wax with a DA. if m205 isnt giving enough correction try megs ultimate compound. its a mild compound and often times it doesn't need to be followed up by polish, moreso if you do 6 passes. it has a super long working time and the SMAT technology breaks down the compound as you work. m105 has this as well, but m105 has more cut and will micro mar most paint. UC works so well as a one step on white, silver and most clear coats.

If you are a pro detailer with high volume low turn around time the most people agree Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream D151 is the best AIO, atleast here state side.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not the best at removing swirls but Carlack 68 is the bast AIO I've used.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I forgot about carlack (and klasse)! Great stuff that!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

yep because it is a chemical paint cleanser and can fill quite well
Werkstatt and toughseal being acrylic like carlack/klasse do work well also

Glare and restructure marine are others. best filling there is and it wont wash off in a hurry since the filling is not oil based
99% active ingredients unlike other solvent and water based glazes


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I forgot about carlack (and klasse)! Great stuff that!


+1 for Klasse AIO

I use this product twice a year with a DA and Sonus red finishing pad. My paintwork is flat Volvo Passion Red and in very good condition anyway.

I find that a detailing with Klasse gives an extra depth of shine, especially after being waxed with Pinnacle Souveran.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Carlack NSC 68:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Maxolen wax polish violet is good stuff.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Not the best at removing swirls but Carlack 68 is the bast AIO I've used.


You're kidding, right? 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241608

:lol:

I recall NSC being top or near the top of a swirl test I read on here a while back. It's fantastic stuff, and superb value too in my view. A bottle will last years.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ Is that removing or hiding?


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

It's filling/hiding with an acrylic layer. It lasts for ages.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I still like SRP and when used in the right hands seems to get decent results 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656&highlight=super+resin+polish


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> You're kidding, right?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241608
> 
> :lol:
> ...


A swirl removal test performed by you, where you suggested SRP in the bin :doublesho

See post link above :thumb:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> A swirl removal test performed by you


No. You'll note that I said "a while back", not today. Not yesterday. And I'm hardly likely to refer to my own post as a test of a range of products having linked to that post immediately above.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> It's filling/hiding with an acrylic layer. It lasts for ages.


So his post about it not being best at removal was correct, it's obviously good at filling them in.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

If you want to be pedantic, then ok. The "Swirl Removal By Hand" thread from Aug 2006 includes plenty of fillers but still went under the heading of removal. Removed from sight  If a product gets rid of them from sight, I don't really mind how it does it as I don't have a machine to polish with


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> No. You'll note that I said "a while back", not today. Not yesterday. And I'm hardly likely to refer to my own post as a test of a range of products having linked to that post immediately above.


So you didn't say SRP was for the bin in the post started by you that you linked to above?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

What more can you say, voted by the members...........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241032

I don't doubt that there are other options and some people will always jump on new bandwagons as they roll, but SRP is still doing its thing honestly as it always has and IMHO is still top drawer and far from being ready for the bin LOL


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> So you didn't say SRP was for the bin in the post started by you that you linked to above?


Wow, you've really muddled your understanding of things up haven't you? :lol:

Let's summarise: I post a link to a topic I made where I found NSC worked well where SRP and Black Hole had failed. Directly underneath that I referred to an OLD test thread where SRP and NSC came out tops, saying "I recall NSC being top or near the top of a swirl test I read on here a while back." Purpose: validation of my own experience.

You then immediately (somehow) link the two and interpret that OLD test as being the "swirl test done by you[me]". Way off for a start.

How can I put this: 1) MY thread, which I linked purely to show *NSC* doing well with swirls. Which had nothing to do with 2) the old swirl remover test thread.

Sheese. 



badman said:


> So you didn't say SRP was for the bin in the post started by you that you linked to above?


Yes I did, but that's irrelevant to the context of my addition to this thread, which was the performance of NSC.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another tripple vote:thumb:

it really is a fantastic aio imo


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

ZAIO for me, it clean, seal and remove very fine swirl on soft paint.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> So you didn't say SRP was for the bin in the post started by you that you linked to above?


lets not turn this into a product bashing thread. Just say you like SRP and be done with it! :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> lets not turn this into a product bashing thread. Just say you like SRP and be done with it! :thumb:


It wsn't me bashing any product mate, I merely queried why someone had posted that SRP was for the bin that's all, pretty straight forward comment really...................lets not all have a drama about it


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> *Wow, you've really muddled your understanding of things up haven't you? :lol: *
> 
> Let's summarise: I post a link to a topic I made where I found NSC worked well where SRP and Black Hole had failed. Directly underneath that I referred to an OLD test thread where SRP and NSC came out tops, saying "I recall NSC being top or near the top of a swirl test I read on here a while back." Purpose: validation of my own experience.
> 
> ...


No mate, I haven't got anything muddled. The OP posted asking about best AIO's then in this thread you posted a link to your own test which said SRP for the bin.........................that is what I queried, nothing to do with older posts etc or Carlack which I believe is a great product. All I queried was your statement that SRP was for the bin..................you went off at a tangent from there all on your own assuming I thought this and that :wall:

I have no issues with anyone using anything that gets the results they want (you got great visible results from the NSC by the way  ) only issue was stating SRP for the bin, nothing more


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Werkstatt prime/prime strong seems great too!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> only issue was stating SRP for the bin, nothing more


Why? He's more than intitled to his view, and he just said SRP meet mr bin. What's so bad about that after the results he got?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

*Dodo Need for Speed* for me, by machine for even better working, then if the week or so's protection you get isn't good enough at that point, top with a wax. Something like Prima Hydro or Optimum Car Wax will keep things as quick and as easy as possible.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Why? He's more than intitled to his view, and he just said SRP meet mr bin. What's so bad about that after the results he got?


WTF? FFS there is nothing wrong with it, I just expressed disagreeing with it (my view) end of!! :wall:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> only issue was stating SRP for the bin, nothing more


Fair enough man. Actually, neither the Black Hole or the SRP will actually be put in the bin. Best not to read that toooooo literally :lol: No bottles of product were harmed in the making of that thread


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

*confused* Right... I'm lost!!! :lol:

AF Tripple seems to be pretty good


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Fair enough man. Actually, neither the Black Hole or the SRP will actually be put in the bin. Best not to read that toooooo literally :lol: No bottles of product were harmed in the making of that thread


PMSL quality mate :lol:


----------



## pipo631 (Nov 27, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> You're kidding, right?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241608
> 
> :lol:
> ...


But to achieve that outcome with which they aplicastes and you used? Because I'm using Tripple af and I can not remove those swirls, indeed, is still there ....


----------



## pipo631 (Nov 27, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> I still like SRP and when used in the right hands seems to get decent results
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656&highlight=super+resin+polish


And are applying the SRP mf applicator or cotton? the only thing going is a bit beat up giving 3 to 5 coats of hand pfff no srp


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a very easy one, Autoglym SRP, its does the job from A to Z with super ease, no wonder why DW voted this product of the year :thumb: , its so versatile and leaves a great shine and protection on the surface paint.... plus its readily available off the shelf in any motor retailer, if you don't own this product in your collection, SRP is a must, i guarantee yourself you will reach out for it oneday and help you along a proper detail on a car to get great results, but half the time.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

pipo631 said:


> And are applying the SRP mf applicator or cotton? the only thing going is a bit beat up giving 3 to 5 coats of hand pfff no srp


It states in the post I linked to mate "All products applied using a Meguiars Foam Applicator (clean one for each product) and removed with Megs Ultimate Wipes"


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

pipo631 said:


> But to achieve that outcome with which they aplicastes and you used? Because I'm using Tripple af and I can not remove those swirls, indeed, is still there ....


Sorry, I'm not quite clear what you're saying here  If you're asking what applicator I used, I don't use applicator pads - I've tried several and they waste product by soaking it up and really achieve nothing more than an edge-free scrap of decent cotton fabric with a fairly tight weave. :thumb:

As a manufacturer, the more you can get the user to waste under the pretence/myth that an applicator is somehow more gentle etc. etc., the more units you can sell if they like the product. Detailing is just as full of BS products and charlatanry as any other product market.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> +1 for Klasse AIO
> 
> I use this product twice a year with a DA and Sonus red finishing pad. My paintwork is flat Volvo Passion Red and in very good condition anyway.
> 
> I find that a detailing with Klasse gives an extra depth of shine, especially after being waxed with Pinnacle Souveran.


+2 for Klasse AIO - Just saying in another thread that I've rediscovered it again recently and forgot just how good it is....

Even just using by hand as a pre wax cleaner it adds a lot of gloss too.


----------



## theostoubos (Aug 29, 2010)

Optimum GPS


----------

